
Victorian asthma cigarettes: who was Dr Batty? (2016) - Hooke
http://thequackdoctor.com/index.php/victorian-asthma-cigarettes-who-was-dr-batty/
======
jonsen
Once I lived in a rented room in an old ladys house. One day I was smoking a
cigar and she came in and asked if I could visit her and smoke cigar
sometimes. "Cigar smoke is so good for my asthma", she explained.

